# Problema Giochi Acquistati PS4



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2022)

Ciao ragazzi, spero qualcuno di voi possa chiarirmi questo dubbio. Avevo acquistato sullo store FF7 Remake , Horizon, Heavy Rain e Beyond. Tempo fa cancellai gli account dalla ps4 non considerando che avrei perso la possibilità di giocare ai giochi acquistati. Oggi con molta fatica nel ricordare le password degli account con i quali li avevo acquistati, li ho ripristinati ma i giochi in questione sono sempre col lucchetto. Non è che è necessario avere il plus sugli account dove era avvenuto l'acquisto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Se non erano giochi gratuiti inclusi nell'offerta PLUS no, il PLUS non c'entra.

Sono giochi condivisi? I giochi sono stati comprati da diverso account rispetto a quello con cui sei loggato? Il lucchetto di solito compare in questi casi.


----------



## Giofa (13 Marzo 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, spero qualcuno di voi possa chiarirmi questo dubbio. Avevo acquistato sullo store FF7 Remake , Horizon, Heavy Rain e Beyond. Tempo fa cancellai gli account dalla ps4 non considerando che avrei perso la possibilità di giocare ai giochi acquistati. Oggi con molta fatica nel ricordare le password degli account con i quali li avevo acquistati, li ho ripristinati ma i giochi in questione sono sempre col lucchetto. Non è che è necessario avere il plus sugli account dove era avvenuto l'acquisto?


Se non sbaglio alcuni titoli nominati erano offerti col plus mensile. Se li hai acquistati in quell'occasione per poterli usare devi essere abbonato al plus oltre ad avere l'account da cui hai effettuato l'acquisto, cosa che mi pare tu abbia fatto


----------

